# Birmingham



## rob (Jul 4, 2008)

Alright people? quick question, iv decided to stick around in england for a little bit longer, have some stuff i need to do in birmingham for a year, anyone know of anywhere nearby? in the city or outskirts is fine by me. i know about the gracie barra but anywhere else?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Also above the Gracie place is Stevie B's gym, they do Muay Thai and mma stuff i believe. theres a jiu jitsu club based at aston uni, edrington , ill get you the details of that. Theres team supreme in cannock. Thats where paul taylor trains. Not expensive either. I believe D-tec are in the black country, Salmirza can help you out on that one . K-star Thai boxing is in sutton coldfield as well.

I do Muay Thai and ju jutsu in Tamworth. Although i may well be looking for somewhere else, i think as the clubs seem to have been sabotaged by the guys running them.

I'll check out some link's for you tomorrow.


----------



## rob (Jul 4, 2008)

nice one, yeah i heard about a few of them, not really clued up on my midlands geography though, all this tamworth and sutton coldfield is falling on deaf ears. sure itll be fine, ill have a look at paul taylors place, also stevie b's if thats the most convenient place. im buzzin at the mo though cos starting to organise my trip to urijah fabers ultimate fitness next summer. very pleasant.


----------



## villalad (Aug 6, 2008)

rob said:


> nice one, yeah i heard about a few of them, not really clued up on my midlands geography though, all this tamworth and sutton coldfield is falling on deaf ears. sure itll be fine, ill have a look at paul taylors place, also stevie b's if thats the most convenient place. im buzzin at the mo though cos starting to organise my trip to urijah fabers ultimate fitness next summer. very pleasant.


Stevie bs has two mma classes a week, wednesday and Friday. Also does thai boxing and boxing there.

Downstairs there is a Gracie Barra.

Also a good gym there aswell.


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

freestyle wrestling mon fri 7.30-9.30 alexander stadium perry barr, or mma D-tec oldbury

(google them)

see you there!!


----------



## homerJ (Oct 7, 2008)

I have been to the Ultimate Fitness Centre website at www.utcuk.con, i believe its suppose to open in October. I drove past on saturday and there was loads of equipment being delivered.


----------



## homerJ (Oct 7, 2008)

sorry, www.utcuk.com


----------



## crucifix (Oct 7, 2008)

Fearless MMA Handsworth, run by kaish and kam banger, awesome trainers.. very hardcore gym too.


----------

